# Tarma - La Perla de Los Andes



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Ciudad hermosa y bella 
Es conocido como "La Perla de los Andes"


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Aver si alguien pone fotos de Tarma


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Pucha, que decepción !!!!

Antigriego pensé que ibas a colgar algunas fotos de mi recordada y adorada Tarma donde viví 2 años de mi vida 82/84

a ver si alguien se postea unas fotos por ahí.

saludos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

cesium said:


> Pucha, que decepción !!!!
> 
> Antigriego pensé que ibas a colgar algunas fotos de mi recordada y adorada Tarma donde viví 2 años de mi vida 82/84
> 
> ...


ahh, sorry las quise poner, no salieron


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

No se preocupen, pronto pondre algunas fotos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Una imagen


----------



## Slash_ (Oct 1, 2010)

Una pequeña, la Catedral Santa Ana en Tarma


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Ajá la Catedral de Tarma tal y como la recuerdo, por ahí me contaron que habían ensanchado el Jr. Lima y para esto demolieron todas las fachadas de las casas de los lados de la calle, es esto cierto?

saludos


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

plop...:lol:


----------



## dkclericxx12 (May 18, 2008)

Aqui fotos de Tarma de hace algunos años.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Buenas las fotos.

saludos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Que buenas fotos, esta ciudad esta creciendoo de a pocos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

UNa foto:


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Las imagenes estan pequeñas. pero bueno:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

interesante el thread...

Antigriego haber si pones las fotos en un tamaño más grande


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

koko cusco said:


> interesante el thread...
> 
> Antigriego haber si pones las fotos en un tamaño más grande


Si ok ya las pondre mas grandes


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Una panoramica de TarmaYa esta mas grande)


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Y la Gruta mas grande de sudamerica:










Podria ser la gruta mas grande del mundo, pero la estan estudiando.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

faltan fotos del estadio union tarma(el adt puede ser el proximo inquilino en el futbol profesional)


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

A si el ADT de Tarma en su estadio.
Ya las pongo.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Aqui algunas :


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Creo que es el edificio mas alto de Tarma (El Hospital de Tarma) :


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El Hospital de Tarma tiene un aire al Rebagliati de Lima pero mucho más pequeño fueron construídos en la misma época, lástima que hasta el día de hoy en la mayoria de nuestras ciudades del interior a pesar de lo avanzada de la tecnología antisísmica actual no se estén construyendo edificios mayores a los 5 pisos.

saludos


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Si, en muchas ciudades como en Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Piura no se pasa de los 20 pisos y en provincias menos


----------



## Altial (Feb 21, 2008)

Igual el hospital lo veo grande, al menso más grande de lo que hubiese esperado para cuna ciudad como Tarma


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Si, creo que en el centro de Tarma hay un edificio de 5 o 6 pisos, bueno poco a poco ira creciendo.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

cesium said:


> El Hospital de Tarma tiene un aire al Rebagliati de Lima pero mucho más pequeño fueron construídos en la misma época, lástima que hasta el día de hoy en la mayoria de nuestras ciudades del interior a pesar de lo avanzada de la tecnología antisísmica actual no se estén construyendo edificios mayores a los 5 pisos.
> 
> saludos


Este hospital tenia 7 pisos, bien para una ciudad como Tarma, y ya no tendran futbol profesionale este año los tarmeños.


----------



## equipado10 (Dec 13, 2010)

Si, 7 pisos tiene, es una ciudad que crece rapido, hasta hace 5 meses ya inaguraron un supermercado.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

A si, esta cerca a la Plaza de Tarma.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Antigriego buena iniciativa pero sin fotos no hay paraiso!!


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

pronto algunas fotos de tarma


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

el equipo emblema de Tarma..ADT


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

antigriego said:


> Y la Gruta mas grande de sudamerica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entrar a esa gruta fue emocionante.....todo oscuro adentro, subir escaleras, ver las estalactitas y las estalamitas.....!!!! 
Y para cuando sales te comes tu rico choclo serrano con queso !!!!!


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*ZONA URBANA DE TARMA*


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*ZONA RURAL DE TARMA*


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

*CARRETERA TARMA-JAUJA*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Ese bosque de Pinos a que altura de Lomo Largo esta, me parece excelente que reforesten esa zona.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

rasogu said:


> ^^ Ese bosque de Pinos a que altura de Lomo Largo esta, me parece excelente que reforesten esa zona.


Esta casi a la mitad de la distancia entre Tarma y Jauja,segun tengo entendido era un proyecto que se quedo solo en la primera etapa porque la meta era reforestar todo el camino.
Espero les guste las fotos que puse.


----------



## Gunther Doig (Jul 4, 2011)

Puro cerro pelado se ve po r esa zona, tarma esta bien deteriorada parece un asentamiento humano, las edificios nuevos dejan mucho que desear su arwquitectura sobre todo es bien fea parecen esos chifas de comas


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

loganmsc said:


> Esta casi a la mitad de la distancia entre Tarma y Jauja,segun tengo entendido era un proyecto que se quedo solo en la primera etapa porque la meta era reforestar todo el camino.
> Espero les guste las fotos que puse.


Sería bacán que se siga este proyecto y reforestar esta zona.

Gracias por la fotos.

Me gustaría mucho fotos donde se cultivan las flores... ya que Tarma es muy conocida por esta razón.

Saludos!!


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

y cómo está el retail por ahí???


----------

